# 8.0,8.1,radeon, wine > 1.1.43 problems



## mrhbit (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi@

I have a problem using wine version higher 1.1.43. Wine aborts with following output.

```
---
X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
  Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
  Serial number of failed request:  251
  Current serial number in output stream:  253
---
```

These problem comes first on FreeBSD 8.0 when I updated wine to an higher version. But now with FreeBSD 8.1 and the wine 1.2x versions the same problem persists. After downgrading to 1.1.43, wine works again.

my system:
- radeon x800 gto
- 32bit freebsd 8.1

I already searched around, but without success.

regards
 Soeren


----------



## mrhbit (Aug 8, 2010)

*more information*



			
				mrhbit said:
			
		

> Hi@
> 
> I have a problem using wine version higher 1.1.43. Wine aborts with following output.
> ---
> ...



FYI:
I forgot to mention that my Xorg setup seems to be fine. There are no errors on bootup, the mircocode loads perfectly, glxinfo shows direct rendering:yes and the renderer string is not mesa, glxgears shows more than 18000 frames.

:stud


----------



## adamk (Aug 9, 2010)

Does this happen only with certain apps in wine or all apps?


----------



## mrhbit (Aug 9, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Does this happen only with certain apps in wine or all apps?



Hi

The installer runs fine, so this happens only by starting this game. The error come shortly after starting, I can see for a moment the virtual screen from wine and then abort.

regards
 Soeren


----------



## adamk (Aug 9, 2010)

I've had a problem with certain versions of wine where 3D applications won't use direct rendering unless I set LD_PRELOAD to /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1 before running wine.  It may be completely unrelated to your problem (since the applications do actually run, just slowly), but that might be worth a shot.

Adam


----------



## mrhbit (Aug 9, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> I've had a problem with certain versions of wine where 3D applications won't use direct rendering unless I set LD_PRELOAD to /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1 before running wine.  It may be completely unrelated to your problem (since the applications do actually run, just slowly), but that might be worth a shot.
> 
> Adam



Hi

Hm, I will try.

thanks in advance
 Soeren


----------



## mrhbit (Aug 10, 2010)

mrhbit said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Hm, I will try.
> 
> ...



Hi

No different, same problem. I played a bit around with WINEDEBUG and saw (glx?) one line including 'wined3d' and 'glAccum' strings right before my error occurs.
Maybe this helps ?

regards
 Soeren


----------



## mrhbit (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are a link to the wine forum, I will check the 3DDriverIssus. Later more.


----------



## alp (Aug 19, 2010)

I have the same problem. Partial fix is to disable DRI in xorg.conf completely. This allows me to run old windows games... Has someone found more adequate solution?  I wish I had more time to investigate this issue...


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 19, 2010)

If you did an upgrade you might have older versions of some libraries still installed causing a conflict.  I've noticed a problem with using 1.2x of wine and have reverted to 1.1x on a number of systems.  

I would suggest that if 1.1.43 works well then just keep that and don't worry about it.


----------



## alp (Aug 20, 2010)

I've just tried wine-1.1.30 from 8.0 release package collection. It works for me. At least, there is no this particular error. (However, as always with wine, there are other bugs )


----------

